
Ask HN: Why is current AR backwards? - EwanG
It seems that almost all the current AR apps are designed to paint something into an existing space. But it seems the better use is to pick existing things and paste them into a new space. IOW, let me see the other folks in my meeting, but put them (and I) into a mountain pasture. Chairs are mapped as rocks so I don&#x27;t try to walk through them. Clothes are remapped to look like we&#x27;re all hiking rather than in the office. Anyone working on this version of AR?
======
chrischen
What you describe should be possible with AR Kit.

~~~
EwanG
Right, so why isn't anyone doing that (or are they and just no publicity)?

~~~
chrischen
AR kit literally just came out. But i’d also say it isnt quite immersive
enough to be practical. Plus you have to hold the phone up.

